# Do Macaws get Along with Other Birds?



## Foenicks

Hey, somebody is offering us a Hahn's Mini Macaw. We already own a very sweet lutino cockatiel, and I cannot find any websites where it gives advice one whether these two birds would get along. They would have seperate cages.

PLEASE REPLY SOONN!!!


----------



## james fillbrook

they will get along if flying free in a room but not in the cage


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

The Hahn's has a much stronger bite than the cockie so I wouldn't leave them unsupervised. I used to hand feed both species and know from experience how hard they can bite.


----------



## conditionfreak

As stated, the Hahn's has more strength in body and beak and could really hurt a Cockatiel if they did not get along. I would keep them seperate. They could fall in love, but just like humans. They could change their mind at any moment. It wouldn't be worth risking IMO.

By the way. I have Hahn's parrots. Females are really hard to come by for some reason. Yours is most likely a male.


----------



## lizz

supervise, supervise, supervise! ever seen a photo of a bird minus a beak??? EUW! 

i have five parrots, from a blue and gold macaw, on down to a sun conure, and i was reading up prior to getting my macaw, and read a few horror stories. one, about a smaller bird, and a slightly larger one that didn't get along. mom went to answer the phone, and in a snap, the larger one sprinted over to the smaller one's play gym, started a fight, and snapped it's beak OFF. and the smaller bird LIVED. 

mine are out all at the same time, and i still keep a watchful ear and eye on them. and they've all been living together for two years plus. my macaw and my younger black headed caique actually PLAY together, but i still get a small knot in my stomach, and i never leave them hanging out together, if i'm not in the room.

hopefully they'll end up adoring each other - you never know! and then you'll have lots of stuff to post on youtube!!! good luck!


----------



## prophecy

I would say that it just depends on the individual bird(s). I would feel it out.They MAY be able to free-fly together,pending no agressive signs from the macaw/teil, but i would cage them in seporate cages for sure.

My jenday conure does wonderful with my other birds.I have seen the same species of conure tear off another ones beak.Its individual temperment more than species.


----------



## starlinglover95

prophecy said:


> I would say that it just depends on the individual bird(s). I would feel it out.They MAY be able to free-fly together,pending no agressive signs from the macaw/teil, but i would cage them in seporate cages for sure.
> 
> My jenday conure does wonderful with my other birds.I have seen the same species of conure tear off another ones beak.Its individual temperment more than species.


Your absolutly right; it all depends on the BIRDS themselfs. since i have never had parrots, all i can say is ALWAYS SUPERVISE. they may fight they may not. good luck.


----------



## maryjane

It really does depend on the individual bird. Just like people, they may or may not get along. After your new one's quarantine period is over, you should put their cages near each other or in the same room to begin with and not let them actually be together for at least a month, I've read. Then let them meet without a cage in between them on "neutral" ground, and like was said, don't trust them together alone just in case. Good luck!


----------

